# DM Encounter Helper - updated to v0.7



## insideru (Mar 18, 2009)

DMEH is an all-in-one application for running your encounters ... tracking initiative, monster hp, conditions, and many more ...

Last updated: *8 JAN 2009, v0.7*

See the v0.6 screenshot *here*.

ChangeLog has been moved inside the program. Can also be read here.

Read CzarAlex's review of dmeh v0.5 here - By Decree of The Czar.. » New Digital Tool: DM Encounter Helper

Get version 0.7.0.4 from:

```
http://dmeh.sufx.net/dmeh_v0.7.0.4.zip
```


----------



## insideru (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't had the time for dnd and dmeh recently, but during an ugly stormy day i've come up with v0.4 of the program. I hope you enjoy it's new features/fixes, feel free to feedback/request.


----------



## Kwalish Kid (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks interesting. I may have an opportunity to test it this weekend. I usually take care of all of this stuff on cards, but this may be helpful.


----------



## insideru (Jun 26, 2009)

0.4.1 ready to download. 0.5 in the works. sneak preview keywords: conditions


----------



## Nytmare (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, that's an odd coincidence.







Do you have a way to reorder people in the initiative line up?


The Initiator


----------



## Neubert (Jun 27, 2009)

Your link was broken for me. This should work: The Initiator


----------



## insideru (Jun 27, 2009)

Nytmare said:


> Do you have a way to reorder people in the initiative line up?




hmmm why would you need that? in 4th ed even if you delay your turn next round your initiative comes back to normal. if you do need it for something else pls explain so i see a good way to implement it.



Nytmare said:


> Wow, that's an odd coincidence.
> The Initiator.




1. I had no idea that or any other encounter helper existed.
2. I hate Excel.


----------



## Nytmare (Jun 28, 2009)

insideru said:


> in 4th ed even if you delay your turn next round your initiative comes back to normal. if you do need it for something else pls explain so i see a good way to implement it.




Both 'delay' and 'ready' change your place in the initiative order from where it originally was.



			
				PHB pg 267 said:
			
		

> The initiative order remains the same from round to round, although a combatant’s position in the order can change after delaying or readying an action.






			
				PHB pg 288 - Delay said:
			
		

> After any other combatant has completed a turn, you can step back into the initiative order. Perform your actions as desired and adjust your initiative to your new position in the order.






			
				PHB pg 291 - Ready an Action said:
			
		

> After you resolve your readied action, move your place in the initiative order to directly before the creature or the event that triggered your readied action.


----------



## insideru (Jun 28, 2009)

But what you are saying is very easy to accomplish. Just modify the initiative value in that pc/npcs initiative textbox.


----------



## Gallagor (Jun 28, 2009)

Interesting! I had posted something very similar to "The Initiator" like a month a go. Didn't get much attention though  I found it useful.


----------



## Oompa (Jun 29, 2009)

insideru said:


> Last updated: 27 June 2009, v0.4.1
> 
> After years of keeping track of what happens in an encounter on paper and getting tired of it, i decided to make a small app to help me while i dm. I want to share it with you too, to try, test, and mainly feedback. The app is done in vb.net express and you need .net framework 3.5 installed for it to run. Started this a short while ago but already had good improvements on the way.
> 
> ...




Very nicely done 

I am so going to use it for my games 

What i would like to see:

- Max HP/Damage and the likes also for players
- Conditions (but not calculative, just a dropdown menu to select a condition)
- An option to group NPC's so they appear one at a time at the NPC list but as one group in the initiative bar..

Im amazed


----------



## insideru (Jul 1, 2009)

v0.5 is out get it while it's hot. I have to apologize but the size of this update was so huge, i just couldn't test it all, so bugs may lurk. In the meanwhile, use the new autosave feature and feel free to post any bugs/requests/feedback here.


----------



## fuzzlewump (Jul 2, 2009)

When two combatant's initiatives are the same, how do you place one or the other as the one acting first? I suggest allowing decimals for a quick fix, so a 17.1 is more than a 17.


----------



## Oompa (Jul 2, 2009)

The conditions are a reall nice add on..

I still wish to see the HP/Damage added to the pc's


----------



## insideru (Jul 2, 2009)

It's really easy to add but damn it's hard to use it correctly. The fighter in my group uses like a sheet of paper each 1-2 encounter to keep track of her batterager vigor. Conditions for the pcs might be a better deal, will think if hp/dmg for the pcs if worthwile adding. Maybe in a release i run out of ideas?


----------



## Oompa (Jul 3, 2009)

Its a dm encounter helper, now i have to run your program and a piece of sheet next to each other.. 

If i can damage and heal pc's on your program it's more handy and also indeed conditions for players


----------



## Asturia (Jul 7, 2009)

Did someone already try this program?
http://www.exnebula.org/en/vcc


----------



## insideru (Jul 7, 2009)

I did now, it looks too complicated for my own taste, i want to be able to focus on the game not filling what appears to be an encounter simulator. DMEH is a virtually scratchpad and it will continue to develop on this direction. Feel free to use which ever fits you most, be it an application or encounter cards of just the plain old piece of paper


----------



## Oompa (Jul 8, 2009)

VCC looks good but it's a turn down cause if i want to create a party i need XML skills, which i don't have.. DMEH is in that fact better


----------



## Asturia (Jul 8, 2009)

Oompa said:


> VCC looks good but it's a turn down cause if i want to create a party i need XML skills, which i don't have.. DMEH is in that fact better



You don't need XML skills.
It has a build in encounter/party Editor.
Click on the view menu, there you will find the option to launch the editor.


----------



## DragoonLance (Jul 21, 2009)

I used this over the weekend, and gotta say it worked much better than the little notecards I'd been using, anything that takes up less space behind the screen is welcome. Awesome work!


----------



## FormerlyDickensC (Jul 24, 2009)

since its in .NET and I don't think you'd be able to sell this (b/c copyright and/or trademark), could you release the source?


----------



## yagyuninja (Oct 14, 2009)

This looks cool. I'm excited to use it this weekend. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## _NewbieDM_ (Oct 17, 2009)

*Initracker*

Have you tried Initracker? 
My favorite so far.

IniTracker


----------



## yagyuninja (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, yeah that is pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## insideru (Oct 27, 2009)

I know i haven't had the time to further continue the development of DMEH. But in the mean time, thanks to CzarAlex, DMEH had it's first review. Feel free to read it here: By Decree of The Czar.. » New Digital Tool: DM Encounter Helper.


----------



## Emryys (Oct 28, 2009)

Very Nice 

Wouldn't mind a way to cycle through the Initiative list to keep track of who's turn it is... perhaps have the combatant highlighted in the list and use the space bar. Incorporating delay/ready could then be next, while still remaining simple.


----------



## Orcus Porkus (Oct 30, 2009)

good stuff. Thanks a lot. I'm going to use it. I like that you didn't try to create an encounter simulator with dice rolls and everything. This is very nifty. I only wish I could save encounters so I can prepare them in advance.

*Edit:* Never mind, there is a save menu when you right click


----------



## insideru (Dec 24, 2009)

And here's my Christmas gift to you. This update took the longest but it also was the most difficult one to date.

Hope you guys like the new features, as always feel free to post any bugs you may encounter or any requests you may have,
I'm open to all kinds of feedback,
Ins


----------



## insideru (Dec 25, 2009)

Had to change a font on two buttons as i loaded the app on my laptop and the buttons looked messy, apparently that font wasn't in the Windoze default installed ones.
Also cleaned up the first post as it was tending to become gargantuan and the actual download link was hard to find.


----------



## insideru (Jan 5, 2010)

Found a nasty bug this weekend while playing. T'is all fixed now.

Also taking the opportunity to announce that v0.7 is in the works for a couple of days now. The update will bring some more interesting features, like loading PC data from Character Builder (.dnd4e) files, loading NPC data from Monster Builder saved files or the online Compendium. The application will also feature a new auto-update system.


----------



## insideru (Jan 8, 2010)

Well 0.7 is released. It feels a little rushed, but I'm way too excited with the new stuff in there. The Compendium loading could only be tested on the free side of it, hope it works all ok. If anyone here uses this and has a DDI account, can you please let me know if logging-loading non free monsters work.

Enjoy the new version, and, as always, feel free to post bugs, requests, boos, or anything at all
Insideru


----------



## Corwynn Maelstrom (Jan 11, 2010)

insideru said:


> Well 0.7 is released. It feels a little rushed, but I'm way too excited with the new stuff in there. The Compendium loading could only be tested on the free side of it, hope it works all ok. If anyone here uses this and has a DDI account, can you please let me know if logging-loading non free monsters work.
> 
> Enjoy the new version, and, as always, feel free to post bugs, requests, boos, or anything at all
> Insideru




The importing of a creature from the compendium half succeeds. It does add the stats for the creature, however it a) grays out the add creature "+" sign at the bottom right of the creatures, and  b) removes all the "<" signs to the left of the creatures.

I have yet to be able to test the add via .monster file because, well, I simply can't FIND the .monster files.


----------



## Corwynn Maelstrom (Jan 11, 2010)

Further issues:

Adding enough things to an encounter to make the window exceed the desktop resolution causes compression and loss of the bottommost data.

This means in a BIG fight (20 monsters for example) I can completely lose the PCs, and the buttons, and the round counter, etc.

Granted, that's on a netbook . . . but was there ever a better use for a netbook than sitting at a DM's side? Ultra portable without sacrificing any ability to type fast and access things like videos, music, etc.

  (Basically the app just needs the ability to scroll.)

(As a note, on my desktop I can manage the full 20, which means that MOST people using a desktop, or even a larger laptop can do that.)

Furthermore: max PC slots of 6? Why? I know for a fact that there are gaming groups that have upwards of 12 people playing. I used to do a 2e game with 15 people involved, and sometimes almost everyone made the session.

In Addition: The popout stats (for characters imported) will not fully render in 1920x1080 . . . granted, only the very bottom is cutoff, and the buttons are still usable, but that's a pretty sizeable desktop resolution, and it's larger than the monitor I was using until I upgraded, and larger than the majority of gamer's monitors. (Barely 30% of gamers even have a monitor of 1600x1200 or larger resolution!)

At present, there is nowhere for those flyouts to go on many systems. Particularly on systems that have small screens, such as those you would want to use (or be able to use, given portability) during a gaming session.

I would suggest coding for a resolution of 1024x600, which is the "norm" for netbooks. Compartmentalize your data so it is possible to scroll around inside the app itself. Make the flyouts a part of the main window (for example, in the inventory section you have plenty of room, as the list itself could easily scroll), or reformat them an fly them out in a more narrow format to the left hand side of the app (since that's where the buttons are) . . . this would allow a netbook to display the data.

Nice work. Keep it up.


----------



## insideru (Jan 11, 2010)

Corwynn Maelstrom said:


> The importing of a creature from the compendium half succeeds. It does add the stats for the creature, however it a) grays out the add creature "+" sign at the bottom right of the creatures, and  b) removes all the "<" signs to the left of the creatures..



a)+b) are intended features. The program blocks those buttons while it connects and downloads the monster page from the compendium. After the download is complete, the buttons SHOULD be back to the way they were. Now, this problem happens AFTER you logged to DDI and when trying to load a monster that requires auth? I just don't have a DDI account yet and didn't have a way to test it. All i can say is that if you do load a monster that doesn't require auth, they do come back to normal, gonna check the code tho ... maybe i missed something.



Corwynn Maelstrom said:


> I have yet to be able to test the add via .monster file because, well, I simply can't FIND the .monster files.



The .monster files are outputted by the WotC Monster Builder, part of the Adventure Tools. I am still working on importing this file and successfully creating a monster block, as atm it only imports data for the main window of the program.

On to the second post, i am aware the size of the program now exceeds normal boundaries. The refitting of the whole thing will take a while to code, actually it requires a full UI recode. The integration into the 1024x600 resolution will be a hard thing to achieve with the current layout, so i will need to think of a new way of building an encounter. I tended to use scrollbars long ago, but i eventual changed my mind as i like to see all the monster's data without pushing any buttons, clicking 10 times. This is actually the line i am trying to code dmeh onto ... minimum program usage, maximum fun time.

Well after all this, i can say that probably there will be a 0.7.1 that will add monster blocks from .monster files, then i will start reworking the UI and the whole program, and hope for 1.0.

Thanks a lot for your input, greatly appreciated,
Ins


----------



## Corwynn Maelstrom (Jan 11, 2010)

My point is that I have a DDI subscription and have the adventure tools installed, but even after modifying and saving a monster I cannot find a .monster file on my PC.


----------



## insideru (Jan 11, 2010)

Corwynn Maelstrom said:


> My point is that I have a DDI subscription and have the adventure tools installed, but even after modifying and saving a monster I cannot find a .monster file on my PC.



Oh ... hehe ... in MB if you have a modified monster (listed in green) there is a new option on top of the list, right hand side, that says Export XML (Disk and arrow out icon). Use that to export your monster as a .monster file.


----------



## Corwynn Maelstrom (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it's cool that you are working on something that is a simpler version of what others have done. Makes it nice for those folks who don't want all the complexity.

I think after looking at the options that I have been able to find that I will end up using VCC and DMEH in a session each and seeing which one I find works better for my group.

If I run into any more issues or have any more ideas I will make sure to post them.


----------



## insideru (Jan 11, 2010)

Corwynn Maelstrom said:


> I think it's cool that you are working on something that is a simpler version of what others have done. Makes it nice for those folks who don't want all the complexity.
> 
> I think after looking at the options that I have been able to find that I will end up using VCC and DMEH in a session each and seeing which one I find works better for my group.
> 
> If I run into any more issues or have any more ideas I will make sure to post them.




Great thanks for the support. Btw, how did the monsters that require subscription work? I built the entire class kind'of guessing what will happen. Did it logged you in and loaded your monsters correctly? Are the arrow and plus buttons appearing back as intended after you login?


----------



## Corwynn Maelstrom (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, they are working after login. I can only assume that the issue is the first time you log in, at which point you'll need to exit the program and return afterwards.


----------



## Negflar2099 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love this program. Very nicely done. Unlike a lot of the other programs out there you've managed to squeeze a lot of functionality into a small well designed space with no clutter or confusion. 

Now having said that, and know that I hate to add to the litany of I love it but can you give me more crowd, I really think it needs a way to swap out initiative order. Right now once I have clicked on the start encounter button the initiative box greys out and won't let me change the data. I have a player playing a warlord who loves guileful switch and I really need to be able switch initiative order on the fly. 

Otherwise this is a really incredible program. Good job.


----------



## insideru (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the support Negflar. I'm sorry about the initiative switch, it isn't possible right now, but it's not hard to add in. I wanted to add this option to .6 anyway, but for some reason I eventually considered it is useless. Will "dragging a character from the list over another character will swap them in the initiative list" do for you?

PS: Ands thanks for the "well designed space" compliment. I had complaints that the program over-stretches too much, I myself, after one year or so of DMing 4E have never fought an encounter that featured more than 6-7 monsters, unless you go crazy on the minions. What i tend to do with minions is actually input only one in the program per each type, just to have the initiative order. Since there is no hp to track, I just flip the tokens when they die, and when the last of em dies, i kill my 1 minion in the program.

I have to add, after seeing some other tools alike, they went too far into simulation. I don't wan to and will never go that way. I don't want to end up clicking more than actually rolling the dice. For example, I could have implemented a way to auto-roll initiative, but I prefer to roll it by hand and i advise you guys do the same. Half the fun of the game is in the actual dice rolling, you take that away, you're playing Diablo.


----------



## Corwynn Maelstrom (Jan 15, 2010)

STOCK encounters in the published series of modules feature 12-15 creatures on a regular basis.

Add to that the fact that it is possible to have creatures flee and summon help, and you have the potential for even more . . .

From module H1 you have an area that has 13 creatures, and should it appear dangerous (which arguably could happen if a number of minions get iced very fast) you have the potential to alert 17 creatures inside the caves, plus the one who flees to warn them . . . 18, and if the PCs get overzealous, that means they could en up fighting inside before they finish outside . . .


----------



## insideru (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not saying the cake is a lie, i was just saying i didn't see it ... yet.

I did change the max npc number to 20 in the last didn't I? But don't worry i am already designing a new interface, to be even more compact and with 1280x600 in mind, and i will remove all the caps. They were there in the first place just to avoid the window to grow to enormous sizes


----------



## Negflar2099 (Jan 17, 2010)

insideru said:


> Thanks for the support Negflar. I'm sorry about the initiative switch, it isn't possible right now, but it's not hard to add in. I wanted to add this option to .6 anyway, but for some reason I eventually considered it is useless. Will "dragging a character from the list over another character will swap them in the initiative list" do for you?




That would do nicely. It's not a huge issue but if it's not too hard to fix...

I'm with you. When I have duplicate minions I just write down one instance of that minion and discounting minions I don't see how an encounter could ever have more than 8 monsters at once, unless you're running a huge group. I mean the standard is one monster per PC. Now if you want one instance for every minion than sure you could easily get up to 20 monsters but I don't see why anyone would need to do that. It's not like you need a space to keep track of each minion's HP right? I mean when a minion dies just take it's figurine off the board. At least that's how I keep track.


----------



## eriktheguy (Jan 20, 2010)

Can anyone who uses this comment on whether it is a time saver or not?


----------



## Xphile (Jan 24, 2010)

On both my windows Vista and XP machines, the program will open for a few seconds and then crash to the desktop.


----------



## insideru (Jan 24, 2010)

Xphile said:


> On both my windows Vista and XP machines, the program will open for a few seconds and then crash to the desktop.




Do you have .NET 3.5 SP1 installed?

You can get it from here: Download details: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1


----------



## Xphile (Jan 27, 2010)

insideru said:


> Do you have .NET 3.5 SP1 installed?
> 
> You can get it from here: Download details: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1




On my laptop yes.  Followed the link and "repaired" my install of it though and things seem to work fine now.

I used the program this weekend with my group and I think that I'm going to use it more in the future.  I had an XLS spreadsheet that was doing what this app was mostly doing, but I really like the way that this handles most things.  

Two things I couldn't figure out:
1) While you can mark a creature, is it possible to make a note of who it is marked by? 
2) how to re-order people when they delay their turn.


----------



## insideru (Jan 27, 2010)

Xphile said:


> 1) While you can mark a creature, is it possible to make a note of who it is marked by?



Afraid not. I haven't done this as my group has only one defender, and if other players use marking powers (i think our Cleric has one) they just keep that in mind for the rest of the turn. Tbh i don't use the marking thing myself, my group's defender has stated that she marks everything she can unless otherwise stated (and she decided not to mark round 3 times in 9 levels). But if you guys think this is important, i guess we could work a solution out.



Xphile said:


> 2) how to re-order people when they delay their turn.



I know the help for this application is non-existent. Yet, the change log is some sort of help file. If you didn't take the time to read it (it's in right click on the window - help - changeLog) i'll paste what you are interested in:

Ready/Delay tracking. Once a PC/NPC delayed/readied an action and you pushed the Delay button, his name appears highlighted in green. When the player decides to step back in the initiative order, double click his name and he will be placed right after the current player.

Edit: The Delay button is the one underneath the End Turn one, with a clock icon.


----------



## bromleylaerchenheim (Jan 27, 2010)

Xphile said:


> On both my windows Vista and XP machines, the program will open for a few seconds and then crash to the desktop.




I used that tool on my last nights session for the 1st time. Beside that after download it worked great, I experienced the same problem on my Win7 notebook as mentioned above.

Obviously, the tool requires an active internet connection to run. After I plugged in my LAN cable, the tools works normally.

Not sure if this was intended by negflar...

However: KUDOS to negflar! cool tool, speeds up gameplay and helps keeping an overview on all combat conditions.


----------



## insideru (Jan 27, 2010)

bromleylaerchenheim said:


> I used that tool on my last nights session for the 1st time. Beside that after download it worked great, I experienced the same problem on my Win7 notebook as mentioned above.
> 
> Obviously, the tool requires an active internet connection to run. After I plugged in my LAN cable, the tools works normally.
> 
> ...




Oh yea, i'm sorry .7 added the check for update thing on startup, and i didn't think of actually testing if you have an internet connection first before connecting. So that is the problem. I'll fix that in an upcoming build, i am taking about a month off from development due to some RL commitments.


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 2, 2010)

Absolutely BRILLIANT! I love the very compact feel of this!

Problem is, when I try to upload a .dnd4e file it says "there was an error importing (the character's name).dnd4e". Also, when I log into the D&D Insider thingy through the program to load a monster (by copying and pasting a link from the compendium), it bugs out by leaving the entire stat line blank, but pops up with a colored stat block for a "Grell Philosopher" that looks like a compendium entry.

Am I doing something wrong?

PS: Any plans to incorporate Temp HP and Resistance for NPC's? Some enemies grant other enemies these benefits.


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, PLEASE don't tell me this project has been abandoned! I LOVE this program and I really think with the minor tweaks to fix the bugs I pointed out this could hands down be the best D&D 4e program on the web.

Any help?


----------



## insideru (Jun 6, 2010)

dbgoldberg323 said:


> Oh, PLEASE don't tell me this project has been abandoned! I LOVE this program and I really think with the minor tweaks to fix the bugs I pointed out this could hands down be the best D&D 4e program on the web.
> 
> Any help?




Heya,

I'm still here and no the program has not been abandoned. Just that it's been a few months since I updated it and probably wizards have changed the structure of the .dnd4e files meanwhile. To load from the compendium you mustn't copy/paste the link, but only the number of the monster, check the example on the pop-up. For example if the link is

```
http://www.wizards.com/dndinsider/compendium/monster.aspx?id=273
```
you should only type 273 there. I can't say if they changed the compendium as well, in which case probably that won't work either.

I am experimenting with making the interface even more compact, mainly cause our DM is using an eeePC with an 1024x600 resolution. Also i was waiting for the Compendium Update that is to come with the new MM3 statblock type to update it. 

I am glad you like the program, keep checking on the thread, you never know when i'll post an update 

Ins,


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 6, 2010)

insideru said:


> I am glad you like the program, keep checking on the thread, you never know when i'll post an update
> 
> Ins,



Oh, trust me, this program is my new bread and butter as a 4e DM. My group will get to experience this first hand tonight, and I'll let ya know how they like it!

As for the monster compendium thing, I can't believe I misunderstood that. My bad! It turns out that it DOES load the monster properly, however it still has that issue with the "+" and "<" buttons after loading a monster that requires auth from DDI. You responded to someone on page three with this:


> a)+b) are intended features. The program blocks those buttons while it  connects and downloads the monster page from the compendium. After the  download is complete, the buttons SHOULD be back to the way they were.  Now, this problem happens AFTER you logged to DDI and when trying to load a monster  that requires auth? I just don't have a DDI account yet and didn't have a way to test  it. All i can say is that if you do load a monster that doesn't require  auth, they do come back to normal, gonna check the code tho ... maybe i  missed something.



So again, it still does not re-enable the "+" and "<" buttons after loading a creature from the compendium, even after waiting several hours.

Otherwise, I'm dying to see what you do next, and please understand that there are some people out there that really do appreciate and benefit from your hard work. Keep it up, you make the depressing digital side of 4e a much brighter place.


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 9, 2010)

dbgoldberg323 said:


> My group will get to experience this first hand tonight, and I'll let ya know how they like it!



Sorry for the double post, but I'm trying to keep this awesome thread alive AND provide feedback given the changes that have happened recently.

So, I put the program on my laptop (which has Windows 7 on it) and tried setting up the first encounter digitally before my group arrived. Unfortunately the program whited-out and said (Not Responding) on it, though I could see an error message at the bottom of the program that said _"DMEHelper loaded successfully - in.. - Error - dmeh.sufx.net"_ or something like that. It's possible that it needs internet access to run properly, but that would suck as I tend to run my sessions at my local game store (convenient location, restaurants/7-11 within walking distance, etc) and there is no wifi hotspot within a mile of the store and they don't have high-speed interwebz.

I don't remember if it was covered but _does_ this program need an active internet connection or is it a Windows 7 thing (which would be odd considering it _does_ load correctly in Vista)?

Anxiously awaiting responses to this issue and the "<" "+" issue.

-Dave


----------



## insideru (Jun 12, 2010)

dbgoldberg323 said:


> this program need an active internet connection. Anxiously awaiting responses to this issue and the "<" "+" issue.




I have explained in a previous post that this is a bug (don't send-ing when no active inet conn), i have come to it but i never updated the post. What happened is that the app looked to see if there is a new version up, and i forgot to check if there is an active internet connection first. Basically, it tries to connect directly with the web address where i have the last version txt file, which happens to be dmeh.sufx.net. 

Internet access is now checked before trying to do anything internet related  
Regarding the other issue, with the loading monsters from the compendium, I think i found the issue and solved it.
Also revamped the auto-update module, as it apparently bugged.

get the newest file from 

```
http://dmeh.sufx.net/dmeh_v0.7.0.2.zip
```


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, so I haven't checked the program without an internet connection yet, but the "<" "+" issue still exists. I simply opened the program from the desktop, right-clicked the arrow, selected "load monster from compendium" and typed "300" for the Kobold Dragonshield. Now, it DOES load the HP, AC, REF, FORT, and WILL, but it still does not re-enable the < or + symbol to the left. Just continuing to report issues for you, not trying to sound like a whiny little girl lol.

Thanks for the continued hard work!


----------



## insideru (Jun 16, 2010)

Well for some reason the fix was there but it never got called. Anyhow, try this version now ... and while you're at it, can you also try the autoupdate fix i did in the previous file? go to help - check for updates and download it from there. I need you to tell me if the monsters that require ddi login load as they should and that the < and + return to normal state after loading them.

If you can't update from the auto update, get the file from

```
http://dmeh.sufx.net/dmeh_v0.7.0.3.zip
```


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay, the +/< issue has been solved and now pulls up the correct stat  block of the monster (which is EPICALLY AWESOME!!!) for at least common monsters.

Additionally, the auto-update feature worked perfectly.

As for loading ddi log-in monsters, the +/< do work as well, though  it will not let you left-click the arrow to bring up it's stat block (a  window pops up and says "NPC has no loaded data") even though it's Name,  Bonus, Max HP, HP, XP, AC, Ref, Fort, and Will are populated in the list of NPC's.

Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 21, 2010)

I hope I don't come off as pushy but I hope you are able to get these issues resolved soon. I am about to run my group through H2: Thunderspire Labyrinth, and nothing would make running the main modules easier than having this fully functional piece of software that lets me breeze through encounters (as there are a lot of them in the modules).

I know you said you would likely wait until DDI changes their monster stat blocks to reflect the new format, but I honestly don't think they're going to do it. I mean, us non-programmer types would be waiting quite a while for something that may not come.

Also, I really wonder what it will be like to have a PC loaded into the program. What would we get to see by doing so?

Anxiously awaiting responses and updates,

-Dave


----------



## insideru (Jun 22, 2010)

dbgoldberg323 said:


> I know you said you would likely wait until DDI changes their monster stat blocks to reflect the new format, but I honestly don't think they're going to do it. I mean, us non-programmer types would be waiting quite a while for something that may not come.




They will be updating the stat blocks to ALL the compendium after the MM3 launch, that's a certainty. 

Regarding other requests, check for updates within dmeh


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 22, 2010)

ZOMG! IT'S PERFECT!

Only problem (and it's not really a problem) is that when you drag the light blue box of an NPC from a loaded stat-line to a blank one (say, after clicking the "+"), that copied NPC cannot have it's data loaded, though I suppose it's a non-issue since you can load the first one's data.

Otherwise, the thing works perfectly, and I think my group will wonder how I'm getting combat done so effortlessly now!

Now I have to try and custom-build a monster and see if it loads...


----------



## mps42 (Jun 23, 2010)

How would this tool compare to the combat part of Masterplan?


----------



## insideru (Jun 23, 2010)

I haven't used masterplan to run an encounter yet. Pretty much because i run published adventures, i didn't want to use any complicated tool, just to track the initiative order, hp and effects. If you use masterplan to build your very own encounters using the libraries available out there, i guess you're better off using that. At the end, it's best to try it and see what suits you best.


----------



## dcmarquardt (Jun 27, 2010)

Every time I try to update through the app, it fails, and doesn't tell me why.  I'm still on 0.7.0.0 version.  Can you post a direct download link to the newest version?​


----------



## Dave0047 (Jun 27, 2010)

On page 4, there was a link to the 7.0.3 version, and then you can update from there.

Here it is:
http://dmeh.sufx.net/dmeh_v0.7.0.3.zip


----------



## Xphile (Jun 30, 2010)

Tried upgrading from version 7.0.3 on Windows XP.

Got the following error:
System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at DMEncHelper.frmMain.chkUpdates()
   at DMEncHelper.frmMain.CheckForUpdatesToolStripMenuItem_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)

Also the program says "vError: The operation has timed out"


----------



## Dave0047 (Jul 1, 2010)

As a note, I did not get that message on my Vista machine. Are you sure you have things like the .net framework and XP service packs installed? Please do not misunderstand me, I am not trying to debunk your claim, it's just odd that it worked on Vista and not on XP. In fact I think that would be a world first haha.


----------



## insideru (Jul 1, 2010)

Well sorry, but i just don't have an XP machine i can test this on. AS dbgolsberg said, make sure you have .net framework 3.5 SP1 and the latest updates for it from the m$ site.

Meanwhile, you can get the file here:

```
http://dmeh.sufx.net/dmeh_v0.7.0.4.zip
```


----------



## Xphile (Jul 3, 2010)

insideru said:


> Well sorry, but i just don't have an XP machine i can test this on. AS dbgolsberg said, make sure you have .net framework 3.5 SP1 and the latest updates for it from the m$ site.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can get the file here:
> 
> ...




Tis quite fine, mostly was posting it for informational purposes.  I'll try out of the 7.0.4 version on my Win7 and XP machines and see if I have any problems.

I do love this program.  I've looked into other encounter programs from time to time, and this is the one that I always come back to.  Easy to manage, easy to use and now with the import features, I spend only a few minutes prepping the files before my sessions.


----------



## forcefalcon (Jul 10, 2010)

Love the program. Found it before my last adventure and it really did the trick fairly easily.

I'm just wondering if you're interested in getting a little help writing it?

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## insideru (Jul 12, 2010)

I have stopped the development of the current version of dmeh, for more reasons. One is the extremely slow speed of the Visual Basic applications and two is the code is a mess and it would take too long to optimize. I have thus started to learn c++(Qt) and dmeh 1.0 will start its development as soon as i get the grip with it.

I could share the source code, but as i said, it's an ef-in mess. I'll think about it tho.


----------



## Dave0047 (Aug 7, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO!

This program was (and still is, for me at least) amazing! Some real beautiful and clean work here.

I will miss it, though I'm hoping your C++ endeavor will turn this program into something really special!

Awaiting updates...

-Dave


----------



## Zaphling (Aug 8, 2010)

Whoever made this program! My great thanks to you! The gods sees your epic contribution!


----------



## jimmifett (Aug 9, 2010)

insideru said:


> I have stopped the development of the current version of dmeh, for more reasons. One is the extremely slow speed of the Visual Basic applications and two is the code is a mess and it would take too long to optimize. I have thus started to learn c++(Qt) and dmeh 1.0 will start its development as soon as i get the grip with it.
> 
> I could share the source code, but as i said, it's an ef-in mess. I'll think about it tho.




I would go with java and swing myself, making it more cross platform.
You can use netbeans' IDE for gui design to get up and running quickly.


----------



## insideru (Aug 10, 2010)

dbgoldberg323 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> This program was (and still is, for me at least) amazing! Some real beautiful and clean work here.
> 
> ...



Trust me i have great design ideas for the new dmeh. I have dipped into C++ and it's much more complicated to work with, but i have started to get a good start. 

To give you a preview of what I'm trying to accomplish: 
* more dialogs on encounter setup, so that the main encounter window is even cleaner and easier to use
* database for monsters, so you can easily build encounters
* easier to handle conditions and effects
* PCs have the same options and NPCs
* much more? 

When it comes to Java, i just don't wanna go there. I have never liked it, it's just a matter of personal choice.


----------



## ninefold_one (Aug 10, 2010)

The great thing I like about this program is that it is basically exactly like what I use on paper, BUT IT IS ALL AUTOMATED!


----------



## Dave0047 (Aug 11, 2010)

ninefold_one said:


> The great thing I like about this program is that it is basically exactly like what I use on paper, BUT IT IS ALL AUTOMATED!



Agreed!


----------



## KingRichard (Aug 16, 2010)

I just want Insideru to know that what you have done is quite simply amazing. I used this last session and it was amazing. Without any doubt in my mind this the best program I have used for 4e. I salute you.


----------



## Xphile (Aug 29, 2010)

insideru said:


> Trust me i have great design ideas for the new dmeh. I have dipped into C++ and it's much more complicated to work with, but i have started to get a good start.
> 
> To give you a preview of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> * more dialogs on encounter setup, so that the main encounter window is even cleaner and easier to use
> ...



I'm excited.  I tried playing around with some other encounter helpers recently, but I keep coming back to this.  The other ones just don't have the simplicity and array of nice easy to use features that this does.  This follows the KISS principles and I love it.



insideru said:


> When it comes to Java, i just don't wanna go there. I have never liked it, it's just a matter of personal choice.



While I prefer java for back end code, I definitely agree when it comes to a user interface.


----------



## Dave0047 (Sep 9, 2010)

Any news on the new project? How are things progressing?


----------



## insideru (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm still here but I'm still enjoying my holiday til Sept the 30th. More to come in October


----------



## Dave0047 (Oct 8, 2010)

insideru said:


> More to come in October



So now that we're a week into October, care to shed any light on any potential projects, or progress on DMH version 2.0?


----------



## insideru (Oct 9, 2010)

I am closing on finishing the design of the main UI, and i am pretty happy with the result. What i can tell you is that the new DMEH will take at least half the screen size of the original one, and every bit of user interaction will be as natural and as fast as it can possibly be. Was it worth it to switch to Qt and C++? 100%! The app flies, seriously it's quick as hell. I am very impressed with it's power and it's capabilities.

It will be nice to have the help of a few guys to alpha test this in a couple of weeks, if anyone is up to lend a hand.


----------



## Dave0047 (Oct 9, 2010)

insideru said:


> It will be nice to have the help of a few guys to alpha test this in a couple of weeks, if anyone is up to lend a hand.



I'd love to volunteer, especially considering my group thinks your program is absolutely top notch!

One of the only problems I've had with the program, is that I'd love to have the option to "reset the encounter" without losing the monsters. For example, what if I clicked start and didn't type something in correctly?

Also, having a button that goes backwards in the round would be nice, as I found I would accidentally click the "next" button twice and thus have to cycle through the whole combat to get back where I started (thus increasing the round number by one).

Oh, and maybe having the option to add an "event" at a certain initiative order that didn't necessarily have stats, like traps, some effect that may happen on round 4, etc. There's another program out there that adds even a built in duration to an effect, so when it's number of turns has expired, it automatically goes away (or you could make it gray itself out with the option of deleting it).

These are just some thoughts and ideas, not demands!

Again thanks for your hard work and I look forward to your super-speedy 2.0 release!


----------



## Dave0047 (Jan 13, 2012)

Slap me with a punishment for thread necromancy, but this project is simply too amazing to let it slip into the abyss! 

Insideru, how's your progress with the C++ version of your program? Did you get the chance to review the last post I made? I'm up and running another group through some 4E material (this time it's the Essentials adventures) and I thought this would be a great time to check in on this and see where you were at.

Despite the lack of updates, you've already done amazing work and I hope that people have benefited from the older program as much as I have.

Looking forward to the new version still!


----------



## Ferghis (Jan 13, 2012)

insideru said:


> ChangeLog has been moved inside the program. Can also be read here.



The linked url, and probably others in the same domain, have *very* bad WOT ratings. Just so everyone's aware.


----------



## Dave0047 (Jan 23, 2012)

Still waiting to hear from Insideru!


----------

